# flashing red led front panel



## cidetrack (Jan 8, 2007)

Hi I hope someone can help me,motherboard is p4sd from a HP dc5000sff,os is win2000.resently adjusted video resolution and refresh rate about 20 min later lost video,front panel red led flashes 5 times pause repete,put in another video card and rebooted just before win2000 finished booting video went out again get same red led flash sequence??don't want to ruin another video card what can I do?


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

Can you boot into safe mode and have video. If yes then that indicates a problem with the video driver, reinstall the video drivers


----------



## cidetrack (Jan 8, 2007)

Doby:hi thanks for your reply.No now when I boot up all I get is the red flashing led 5 flashes pause 5 flashes pause ect..


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

According to HP that from the front panel means "pre video memory error"

The manual then explains to try these things, and by dimms they are talking about ram sticks

1. Reseat DIMMs. Power on the
system.
2. Replace DIMMs one at a time to
isolate the faulty module.
3. Replace third-party memory with
HP memory.
4. Replace the system board.

Hope that helps, sounds to me like bad ram or bad motherboard, also try your ram in a different slot, by the sounds of this I don't think it has any thing to do with your video card


----------



## cidetrack (Jan 8, 2007)

Doby:hi again,thank you for that info I will try those tips as soon as I get back home this afternoon


----------



## cidetrack (Jan 8, 2007)

Doby:Thanx I removed ddr ram and cleaned the contacts with an eraser put it back in,its back up running fine! thank you,thank you!!


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

Your welcome, glad that worked!


----------

